# Coming from Gnex - Your thoughts on software?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi,

Verizon is offering me an s3 as a replacement for a nexus. I have mostly used CM/AOKP on the nexus and was curious what most people did with their s3s. If i go CM/AOKP route, are there any not supported phone features that I will lose - I dont care about eye tracking?

What about just plain rooting the stock rom and removing bloat? Just trying to get a feel for what a majority of s3 users are comfortable with.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

You will lose everything related to Touchwiz and Samsung. Since you obviously ran AOSP on your gnex, it'll be exactly like that but without softkeys.

And the Rom JellyBeans is a AOSP themed Touchwiz rom, with a lot of options to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

ah interesting. does touchwiz even bring anything revolutionary to the table? hows aokp on the s3? lately it became a memory whore on the gnex so i stopped using it and went to cm.

i actually never liked the softkeys. i feel like they take up screen space and are laggier than real buttons.


----------



## sh4ne (Aug 20, 2011)

k.electron said:


> ah interesting. does touchwiz even bring anything revolutionary to the table? hows aokp on the s3? lately it became a memory whore on the gnex so i stopped using it and went to cm.
> 
> i actually never liked the softkeys. i feel like they take up screen space and are laggier than real buttons.


My personal opinion after coming from a gnex myself, stick with touchwiz based roms. AOSP based roms don't run as well on the s3 in my opinion as they do on a nexus device (battery life being the main downfall for me). There are stupid little things that come in more handy than you'd think, like smart stay (the screen wont turn off as long as your eyes are on the screen. I was constantly annoyed by that on my gnex). I started out running Bonestock, which was awesome, but wasn't really customizable enough for me. Now i'm running beans and i love it so far. Has all of the touchwiz features i like and find useful but feels and looks like AOSP. But its up to you, flash some stuff and feel it out. Just be sure that if you flash an AOSP based rom to do a full odin back to stock before you switch back to touchwiz.


----------

